# Beetles



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like they are doing an awesome job!! Sweet lookin box!!


----------



## RD1 (Oct 14, 2010)

How do you control the smell? Does it get bad?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

It does stink but I keep it out behind the garage. I don't have close neighbors so that isn't an issue. The smell isn't as bad as a dead animal laying there. Its hard to explain, its just different. Once I added the insulation it held the smell in better.


----------

